
Stand up against the stand-up - anaphor
https://techcrunch.com/2016/08/06/stand-up-against-the-stand-up/
======
mindcrime
I'm intrigued by the idea of replacing the "stand up" with the "check in".
Especially, as the author of TFA says, when you have distributed teams, or
teams where work hours don't always coincide.

I'd pitch it at my $DAYJOB, but I have a gut feeling I know how this idea
would be received. We're pretty locked into Cargo Cult Agile here, and I don't
see a lot of receptiveness to change. _sigh_

